# 8-28 Croakers



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Started fishing about 2am and the first spot I couldnt find a bite so I moved and found croakers schooled up pretty good and nice size too. Played with the croakers in hopes of a trout or flattie to eventually come along but no happenings. I moved around a bit and found a few other places that were locked down too  
Strange night thats for sure. I caught 3 flounder total with the biggest being 16" and no trout but did manage to land about 10 stripers from 15 to 22 inches. Bait was gulp 3" shrimp natural and molting.

I am not a believer in full moon stopping the bite so I will blame it on the "eclipse"  
Pretty cool site indeed !








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-28








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-28


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Wow!! Those are indeed nice sized croakers.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

*That's Brisk, Baby!*

Is that the Washington Post?

Nice catch.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

okimavich said:


> Is that the Washington Post?
> 
> Nice catch.


LMAO You must have read that recently or have excellent vision


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice*

congrats on the catch.


----------

